# Favorite cut of beef?



## drawinout

Moderators, this isn't a recipe, so I don't know if this is the proper section for it. *What's everybody's favorite cut of beef?* I was going to post a poll, but figured all the hardcore chef's up here would bust my balls for leaving something out!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Prime rib!!!!!


----------



## Brook

Rib eye! Can there be another? :beer:


----------



## Newsjeff

Rib eye fer sure.

But a filet tastes purdy good, too. Just have to eat two or three of em at a time.


----------



## Dixie719

Ribeye all the way!

Nice marbling...mmmmm good!


----------



## saltfisher1

porterhouse


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> Rib eye fer sure.
> 
> But a filet tastes purdy good, too. Just have to eat two or three of em at a time.


Steak or new reel... betcha you go hungry or bust out the Top Ramen


----------



## bullisland

pure breed and pure raised black angus t-bone! can't beat something outta yer backyard that hasn't been jacked with meds and steriods all its life!


----------



## AL_N_VB

bullisland said:


> pure breed and pure raised black angus t-bone! can't beat something outta yer backyard that hasn't been jacked with meds and steriods all its life!


whatcha talkin' about, Willis? The second arm growing outta my belly enjoys it!


----------



## Lip Ripper

steak- tbone

just for grilling-tri tip (hard to find but really good)


----------



## sprtsracer

Expensive Cut: Filet

Cheap Cut: Skirt, Flat Iron or Flank


----------



## MetroMan

I used to be a NY Strip type of guy...but it's hard to beat a nicely marbled ribeye. 

I'm als a fan of the rib roast. Gimme a 5 bone roast, and Im in heaven a few hours later...


----------



## O Shin Rin

*beef*

All the above are good for sure but step on the wild side and try beef tongue or calf heart mmmmmmm good


----------



## eric

marbled rib eye

mmm mmm tasty.

if all else fails. im perfectly happy with chuck steak.
nice, cheap, and good eatin'


----------



## kooler

http://www.thepeerlessinc.com/

the peerless in johnson city is fine by me. wife and i get the big Filet and a half dozen fried tiger shrimp and a greek salad and a few onion rings and lainase (sp) potatoes, basically fried sliced potatoes. we split it and a couple of brews and there you go.


----------



## Peixaria

Everything above sounds very tasty. My favorite cut is about 5'8", 130 lbs. with red hair down to her back pockets.


----------



## kingfisherman23

Peixaria said:


> My favorite cut is about 5'8", 130 lbs. with red hair down to her back pockets.


That counts as a cut of beef? Why aren't they on the menu more often?

Prime rib all the way, 16oz with some steaming oju and a plate of steak fries...mmmm!


----------



## TreednNC

im a sucker for a nicely marbled NY Strip


----------



## Rockfish1

1 1/2"-2" thick Porterhouse... the best of all worlds, rib and filet side by side...


----------



## hokieboy

Anybody here had kobe before? If you havent you are missin out. We served it once at the country club i use to work at. It was so good we just cut off thin slices that were basically raw. Sear the outsides and leave the inside cold. Nothin better!!!


----------



## adp29934

Rockfish1 said:


> 1 1/2"-2" thick Porterhouse... the best of all worlds, rib and filet side by side...


Booyah, ya got that right!


----------



## Tacpayne

What ever is on the plate in front of me. I like any cut of Wagyu beef you can get, most people in the states call Wagyu beef Kobe but that is not the case. All Kobe beef is wagyu, but the only way Wagyu can be called kobe is if it is raised in a certain place in Japan. Either way it is all really really good. What Hokieboy is describing sounds like carpaccio, but I personally think that this meet is best cooked to about medium, thats when the marbling starts to melt and makes something that I have dreamed about before MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm.Oh and I have been ordering the Wagyu form Gary Yamamotos farm in the past.


----------



## sprtsracer

Tacpayne said:


> What ever is on the plate in front of me. I like any cut of Wagyu beef you can get, most people in the states call Wagyu beef Kobe but that is not the case. All Kobe beef is wagyu, but the only way Wagyu can be called kobe is if it is raised in a certain place in Japan. Either way it is all really really good. What Hokieboy is describing sounds like carpaccio, but I personally think that this meet is best cooked to about medium, thats when the marbling starts to melt and makes something that I have dreamed about before MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm.Oh and I have been ordering the Wagyu form Gary Yamamotos farm in the past.


Nope...carpaccio is nothing but RAW!!! VERY lean beef, raw, in a marinade or witrhout marinade. Sliced raw with capers, parmesan, etc.! or very lean and ground fine with a raw egg, onions, etc.! Also known...when it comes to "ground fine", as Steak tartare!!! You are close, though!!!


----------



## Brook

Carpaccio is likely the second most misused word in the culinary lexicon. It's gotten to the point where _anything_ sliced thin and served raw is called a carpaccio.

Did you see that TV chef the other day who served an eggplant carpaccio? Gimme a break!

Technically, "carpaccio" applies to thinly sliced (and sometimes pounded) veal, sometimes topped with a newly-made marinade. The "newly made" is important, because you do not want it acid-cooked, as would be the case with, say, a ceviche. 

But, nowadays, who knows what the menu means?

"Tartare," also referring to a raw dish, is not ground meat (although it's often served that way cuz it's both easier and cheaper to produce), but, rather, finely diced. Originally it applied only to beef, but the term has expanded to include just about any raw protein served in that manner. The most common, nowadays, is tuna tartare.


----------



## shaggy

For the grill sirloin filets or london broil, cut on a diagonal, with onions on portabello mushrooms. Both cooked at most medium rare, better slightly under.


----------



## GreenFord

Cow!


----------



## Eddy Gurge

Brisket!

/KCBS Certified BBQ judge and wannabe competitor 

//Just a note, with the economy the way it is, the major steak houses are not ordering like they were, while the supply is still there. Therefore COSTCO of all places is a great place now to pick up USDA PRIME grade beef. If your local one has it, it's in a baby blue styrofoam tray instead of white. Man that is some good eatin'!


----------



## TimKan7719

Ok For this Answer I would have to Ask what are we doing with the Beef.

1. Cooking it over a Flame, Rib Eye Steak of Course. 
2. BBQing a Big Briskit. 
3. If I can a Nice Fillet wrapped in Bacon. 
4. If Its ST. Patties Day Cornbeef with cabbage and Carrorts.


----------



## TreednNC

GreenFord said:


> Cow!


amen....i want to change my answer to that. I like burger as much sometimes as I do the best steak ive ever had


----------



## MetroMan

on the other end of the beef spectrum, I'm a fan of hot dogs.

Nothing like a quality hot dog with mustard & sauerkraut. 

(yes, I used the words "quality" & "hot dog" in the same sentence)


----------



## Tracker16

MetroMan said:


> on the other end of the beef spectrum, I'm a fan of hot dogs.
> 
> Nothing like a quality hot dog with mustard & sauerkraut.
> 
> (yes, I used the words "quality" & "hot dog" in the same sentence)


Hey Metro, I believe that's what's known as an oxymoron....just kiddin I like a good dog with kraut too. But if I were to pick my favorite it would be Rib Eye hands down


----------



## gonefishin757

*the best*

Prime Rib out of the showtime machine beats any steak try it and you'll agree. that showtime machine is the Sh-t! sides a salad and baked potatoe with chesse and sour cream. o and of course Heinz 57!!! looks like i just started the steak sauce opinon ! oppsopcorn:


----------



## Rockfish1

gonefishin757 said:


> o and of course Heinz 57!!!


nothing personal, just my opinion... but anyone who'd ruin a good cut of beef with that crap just ain't in their right mind... specially prime rib...


----------



## O Shin Rin

Rockfish1 said:


> ... specially prime rib...


Aiju and horseradish cream suace the only way for Prime 



jerry


----------



## Brook

Reminds me of my brother. Cooks a steak until it's shoeleather, then doses it with ketchup to make it moist. 



Good beef has a unique flavor all its own. There is no need to cover it up with any sauces.


----------



## MetroMan

I only use steak sauce on cheap steaks at chain restaurants. 

I LOOOVVVEE a-1 on a burger though!


----------



## gonefishin757

*ummmm*

sorry but steak with no sauce is like a salad with no dressing! now dont get me wrong i get down on horseradish sauce but cant eat st8 up horseshradish. i also throw texaspete on steak sometimes and now actually i think about it i put texaspete on just about everything!


----------



## Loner

Rib-eye
A-1 of course!


----------



## CrawFish

Short ribs!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer

MetroMan said:


> on the other end of the beef spectrum, I'm a fan of hot dogs.
> 
> Nothing like a quality hot dog with mustard & sauerkraut.
> 
> (yes, I used the words "quality" & "hot dog" in the same sentence)


Hot Dogs!

1st Choice = Hebrew National
2nd Choice = Sabretts Beef Dogs

You ain't had a dog unless you had it with chilli, slaw and onions!


----------



## Slammer

I'll have a Porterhouse Steak please,Medium Rare.


----------



## GreenFord

Best Hot Dogs are Carolina Packers, Brightleaf Dogs 100% Beef and Pork and scrap off the floor! They are fantastic!


----------



## Bobmac

a good rack of beef ribs followed by short ribs and then a well marbled cut to do low and slow with a hint of garlic and my own special blend of spice.


----------



## Fishbreath

Short ribs are good. But when I'm cravin' steak,

I LOVE a nice thick rib-eye rubbed with Dales sauce and then Montreal Steak sprinkled on both sides prior to grilling....Medium Rare please  YUM YUM


----------



## clean one

Rockfish1 said:


> 1 1/2"-2" thick Porterhouse... the best of all worlds, rib and filet side by side...


a porterhouse is a newyork strip and a filet,not a ribeye and a filet. by the way,if any of my fellow fisherman/women need a special/custom cut,come by The Fresh Market on Jefferson Ave. and see me.I am the meat/seafood manager.just ask for David and i will fix you right up!!!!


----------



## Fins&butt4me

Love a T-Bone medium well


----------



## jacktheclipper

*Sirloin*

Take some Oak chunks and some cowboy charcoal and get the grill smoking
Put some sea salt and fresh cracked black pepper on your steaks
Grill the meat uncovered and turn 90 degrees each side to get a good char pattern
serve with some mushrooms that have been cooked in butter,garlic and a little Worchestershire sauce

EEEEEEEEEEEEYEAHBUDDY!


----------



## GreenFord

The wife and I ate at a Ruth Chris one time and the guy asked us if we wanted any ketcup. I couldn't believe they even let that stuff inside a class steak house! Who in the Hell puts that on a fillet?


----------



## ryan511

Steak au poivre, medium rare.

I've had great luck buying whole tenderloins at various standard grocers. When you do it that way you can eat filet mignon 3-4 nights a week on a blue collar salary.


----------



## MetroMan

sprtsracer said:


> Hot Dogs!
> 
> 1st Choice = Hebrew National
> 2nd Choice = Sabretts Beef Dogs


High five. 

Sabretts Hot Sausages too!!

_*faints*_

This is my second most used gift of all time...2nd to my iPhone...


----------



## MetroMan

Aside from my iPhone, this is my second most used gift ever I've received...


----------



## kooler

that hot dog cooker reminds me of Tim Mullins. he and i were really good buds and years ago we would run the roads and we would go our seperate homes and he told me his Dad would be there at 11pm or whatever time he got home and he would cook him hot dogs on this hot dog cooker that i remember was similar to your deal but much smaller and not as fancy. had the stainless rods that you put the dogs on and then a hard plastic cover so it steamed at the same time best i remember. but i always thought it was cool and interesting his Dad would cook him dogs late at night after we ran the roads doing what dumb young guys do. his Dad was a sweet heart for sure.


----------



## HStew

Porterhouse or T-bone aged 32 days at 34 degrees. A pinch of Irish Sea Salt, maybe a little red pepper, cooked over hardwood coals.


----------



## CrawFish

HStew said:


> Porterhouse or T-bone aged 32 days at 34 degrees. A pinch of Irish Sea Salt, maybe a little red pepper, cooked over hardwood coals.


I second that. With that kind of aging, little seasoning as possible and cook as rare as possible.


----------



## Paymaster

For grillin...Rib Eye

For smokin....Brisket


----------



## TreednNC

CrawFish said:


> I second that. With that kind of aging, little seasoning as possible and cook as rare as possible.



amen to that..........weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee little bit of salt and some fresh cracked black pepper.......sauce is for people who can't cook


----------



## gonefishin757

*funny thing is*

im lookin at a 16oz(estimate) prime rib my dad just made in rotuissery pink as hell in the middle so beutiful lookin but i cant even touch cause we ran out of heinz 57 ! im eatin the tater and the salad. of course my dad ate his with str8 horseradish! i guess knowledge and taste comes with age just like fishing! because when i was akid i didnt eat asparagus and now im a little older i do same thing with sqaush!







serious did not eat im addicted too Heinz 57 !!!!damit


----------



## gonefishin757

*by the way*

let the bashin begin!:beer:opcorn:


----------



## ryan511

You guys ever done the kobe beef thing?


----------



## MetroMan

gonefishin757 said:


> let the bashin begin!:beer:opcorn:


HEINZ 57!!?!?!? HOW DARE YOU!!!

j/k 

that beef looks good!


----------



## AtlantaKing

Standing rib roast FTW


----------



## Brook

_You guys ever done the kobe beef thing? _

Not real kobe. But I've had the American version. 

Everything they say about it is true. But, personally, I can't see taking out a second mortgage just for a piece of beef.


----------



## Tacpayne

ryan511 said:


> You guys ever done the kobe beef thing?


Once, it was great, well I had the american version Waygu beef, excellent, but not paying $50 for a steak again


----------



## Brook

Just curious, Tacpayne. Whereinhell did you get a waigu steak for a mere 50 clams? Nowadays they're upwards of three times that figure.


----------



## MetroMan

AtlantaKing said:


> Standing rib roast FTW


They had 5 bone roasts on sale at my local store  Shame on me for not picking one up. It was like $45 or so...


----------



## Sea2aeS

cheap = chuck eye steak
expensive = prime ribeye, standing rib roast

steak sauce is for people who cant cook......


----------



## Sea2aeS

MetroMan said:


> They had 5 bone roasts on sale at my local store  Shame on me for not picking one up. It was like $45 or so...




the roast is only as good as the person cooking it


----------



## MetroMan

Sea2aeS said:


> the roast is only as good as the person cooking it


Very true. I can hold my own


----------



## drumchaser

Hard to beat this topic, good read. 

Gimme the ribeye or filet medium rare over charcoals seared to perfection and definitlely no sauce.


----------



## Sea2aeS

you put heinz 57 on a piece of prime rib? wtf!!!! 

were you dropped on your head?!?! 

Au Jous!!!!! not heinz


----------



## Sea2aeS

Brook said:


> _You guys ever done the kobe beef thing? _
> 
> Not real kobe. But I've had the American version.
> 
> Everything they say about it is true. But, personally, I can't see taking out a second mortgage just for a piece of beef.


well you only live once, you cant take all that $$$$ to the grave with you.... might as well spend it wisely


----------



## jellybear

I love Steak period any kind when I die I want to go out like John Wayne with 30 lbs. of red meat stuffed in My colon.


----------



## Tacpayne

Brook said:


> Just curious, Tacpayne. Whereinhell did you get a waigu steak for a mere 50 clams? Nowadays they're upwards of three times that figure.


Ordered them for Gary Yamamoto's company, been a 1-2 yrs ago. Cooked them myself


----------

